# Best option?



## Bullgod313 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello! I am needing to replace a kitchen floor. The floor I found under the old broken vinyl tiles is half hardwood and half some kind of cheap wood-like material. I removed the majority of the glue from the wood side but them steaming method I used did not work on the non wood side and is still covered in glue. 
I would like to do peel and stick tiles but I am concerned the tiles won't stick well. I am renting the house for another year or two so I want something that will be nice and hold up for that time and in not looking to invest a lot of money in this project.
Does anyone have suggestions on what the best option is for a new floor?
Thank you!!!


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 13, 2016)

It may help to post a picture or two. The non-wood substance may be a filler/leveler of some sort. in which case, you may be able to get that to come up somehow.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 14, 2016)

Sound a little like K3 board, if it is it will come up in pieces and sawdust.
K3 is the stuff they paint white and use in cupboards.


----------

